# 1 week old hasn't pooped all day!



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

My one week old is nursing like a champ and was pooping countless diapers everyday- now today he is nursing like normal- maybe a little less- and hasn't pooped since this morning! Could he be constipated- are his bowels just adjusting? Is this normal? It's so nice to be able to ask you mamas stuff like this since I have no idea what "normal" really is...but I'm learning









oh and he has been wetting like normal- about 5 diapers so far today.


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

Totally normal. Some bf babies can go for a week and be just as healthy as can be--just watch out when they decide to go!

My youngest ds settled into an every-other-day poop routine fairly early on.

As long as the pee dipes keep coming, no worries!

Congratulations, BTW!


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

LoveChild, I'm sorry to say I disagree with MamaTT. That is not totally normal, and you should get with an IBCLC (International Board-Certified Lactation Consultant) or La Leche League right away. With just a little help, you can zap any problem while it's just a small problem.

Here's an excerpt from a link I found at kellymom.com:

Quote:

[from ]http://www.mother-2-mother.com/normal.htm#NormalStools]
A breastfed baby should have six to eight wet diapers a day until around six weeks of age; and five to six wet diapers a day thereafter; and *two or more good-sized bowel movements every day for the first 6-8 weeks.*

At around the age of six weeks, the stooling pattern of a breastfed baby may change. It is not uncommon for the breastfed baby to skip days between bowel movements. Some babies skip every other day, some go every two or three days, some once every 5 - 7 days, and some babies hold out for up to 11 or 12 days at a time - then have quite a FULL diaper when they DO go!

There is absolutely no reason to intervene and try methods commonly used to "induce" a bowel movement (such as prune or other types of juices, water, glycerin suppositories, or using rectal stimulation). If artificial stimulation is done too often, the baby's system can become dependant upon this stimulation to "go", and no longer is able to have a normal bowel movement on their own.
What MamaTT said is right, but not for brand-new babies.

Here's another, maybe better, quote:

Quote:

[from http://www.kellymom.com/newman/04enough_milk.html]
2. Baby's bowel movements. For the first few days after delivery, the baby passes meconium, a dark green, almost black, substance. Meconium accumulates in the baby's gut during pregnancy. It is passed during the first few days, and by the third day, the bowel movements start becoming lighter, as more breastmilk is taken. Usually by the fifth day, the bowel movements have taken on the appearance of the normal breastmilk stool. The normal breastmilk stool is pasty to watery, mustard coloured, and usually has little odour. However, bowel movements may vary considerably from this description. They may be green or orange, may contain curds or mucus, or may resemble shaving cream in consistency (from air bubbles). The variations in colour do not mean something is wrong. A baby who is breastfeeding only, and is starting to have bowel movements that are becoming lighter by day 3 of life, is doing well.

Without becoming obsessive about it, monitoring the frequency and quantity of bowel motions is one of the best ways, next to observing the baby's drinking, (see above, and videos at www.thebirthden.com/Newman.html) of knowing if the baby is getting enough milk. After the first three to four days, the baby should have increasing bowel movements so that by the end of the first week he should be passing at least two to three substantial yellow stools each day. In addition, many infants have a stained diaper with almost each feeding. A baby who is still passing meconium on the fourth or fifth day of life, should be seen at the clinic the same day. A baby who is passing only brown bowel movements is probably not getting enough, but this is not very reliable.

Some breastfed babies, after the first three to four weeks of life, may suddenly change their stool pattern from many each day, to one every three days or even less. Some babies have gone as long as 15 days or more without a bowel movement. As long as the baby is otherwise well, and the stool is the usual pasty or soft, yellow movement, this is not constipation and is of no concern. No treatment is necessary or desirable, because no treatment is necessary or desirable for something that is normal.

Any baby between five and 21 days of age who does not pass at least one substantial bowel movement within a 24 hour period should be seen at the breastfeeding clinic the same day. Generally, small, infrequent bowel movements during this time period mean insufficient intake. There are definitely some exceptions and everything may be fine, but it is better to check.
The LC will probably want to check on your baby's latch, breastfeeding frequency, and assess milk transfer. Are you able to tell if you're having letdowns? If your baby is swallowing? Don't be upset, this is a common bump in the road and I'm confident that you'll be able to get everything on track with some help.

Good luck -- the newborn period is absolutely BRUTAL and I really feel for you.


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

TOTALY NORMAL for a b/f baby!!
My 4m DD did the same thing, I was taking her to the doc almost every week telling him something was wrong with her cause she was not going. He said that I had super boobie juice! That her body was absorbing EVERYTHING from the breast milk. As long as she was having wet diapers she was fine.
DD would and still does go 12-16 DAYS with NO b.m. at all. I was VERY concerned over this.. but after talking with the pedi, LLL and LCs for three weeks straight I finally gave up the battle that there 'was' something wrong with her.


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tummy*
TOTALY NORMAL for a b/f baby!!
My 4m DD did the same thing, I was taking her to the doc almost every week telling him something was wrong with her cause she was not going. He said that I had super boobie juice! That her body was absorbing EVERYTHING from the breast milk. As long as she was having wet diapers she was fine.
DD would and still does go 12-16 DAYS with NO b.m. at all. I was VERY concerned over this.. but after talking with the pedi, LLL and LCs for three weeks straight I finally gave up the battle that there 'was' something wrong with her.

MUST ADD.. this began when she was 3 weeks old that she went long periods of time with NO bm at all!! and is still doing so now at 4 months


----------



## Tummy's Riah (Mar 24, 2005)

I would take Myriah to the damn e.r. almost everyday for a week scared to death cuz she wasnt pooping..well...what goes in must come out...and its much seedier 7 days later...


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

It sounds a bit odd for a 1 week old, the no pooping for days phase isn't supposed to start later. Having said this, I remember days when I was worried about a lack of poop and then she'd have a massive one that night. I might call the ped if your baby doesn't poop 2 days in a row at this age. It's probably fine, but it's nice to be reassured.


----------



## davidsmama (Oct 4, 2002)

It is very normal for BF babes to have infrequent bm! My son went frequently for the first few days then nothing for a week (and then Blow Out)!!! He got regular around 5 or 6 months old (meaning one every day or every other... this is as regular as he has ever been!)

Now my daughter is doing the same thing! She had plenty the first couple of days until the mec turned seedy and then just like a little switch! She would go a week as well and now that she is almost 7 months she is starting to go every 1 or 2 days, sometimes more.

I know people that just plan on changing a diaper after every feeding and then there are us! This has just turned out to be our normal! I don't know what i will do if one of my future babes go that often!!! :LOL

I was worried with my dd as well as my ds, if you fell you need to then go in to see someone! Your instinct is there for a reason!!

Hope this helps,
Laura


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Yeah; again, that's all good, but generally not until the baby is a few weeks older. than Lovechild's. It's good to reassure a new mom, but absence of poop at this stage can be a sign that the baby isn't getting enough. She needs to look into it.

Lovechild, please talk to LLL or an LC and don't just take the word of some breastfeeding moms on the Internet -- even very nice ones like us! I wouldn't really suggest a pediatrician unless they have an LC on staff.


----------



## peachymomma (Jun 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bleu*
Yeah; again, that's all good, but generally not until the baby is a few weeks older. than Lovechild's. It's good to reassure a new mom, but absence of poop at this stage can be a sign that the baby isn't getting enough. She needs to look into it.

Lovechild, please talk to LLL or an LC and don't just take the word of some breastfeeding moms on the Internet -- even very nice ones like us! I wouldn't really suggest a pediatrician unless they have an LC on staff.

ABsolutly! No poops in a one week old is alarming. it does mean insuffcient hind milk or something.... Babes should poop several times a day till they are about 6 weeks old...
Please if babe has still not pooped call someone.


----------



## Yemaya1 (Oct 20, 2004)

My baby is 7 weeks old. He has always pooped every other day. My midwife said that bf babies can go a week or more not pooping, and not be constipated.


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes, at seven weeks (and up_, that is true. They can go for longer than that and if they're not pooping out rabbit pellet stools, it's not constipation, regardless of how infrequent.

But that is not true for a baby of _seven days_.

I hope the OP reads this thread again and that everything is going great for you, Lovechild. Post and let us know!


----------



## RubyV (Feb 4, 2004)

At a week old, not pooping can be a sign of insufficient milk transfer. She really should get some help ASAP. An IBCLC, LLLLeader, etc.

Remember, feeding the baby is number one.


----------



## momtwoboys (Mar 14, 2005)

ok now all I want to know is the outcome. Lovechild has dc gone yet, did you seek advice from lc or ped? What is happening? Is he ok?


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

It is *not normal for a week old baby*.

I would guess it to be normal for a child or two but more often than not it is a sign of something wrong. I would be calling LLL and my Doctor.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

That happened to me once and it was a HUGE poop when she finally went! Then she pooped all night. I'd call the doctor if more time goes by and no poop shows up. Better safe than sorry. Hope all is well!


----------



## twilightmoon17 (Feb 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie*
That happened to me once and it was a HUGE poop when she finally went! Then she pooped all night. I'd call the doctor if more time goes by and no poop shows up. Better safe than sorry. Hope all is well!

I hear ya on the huge poop Talula Fairie! When my son was just two months old started to only poop once a week, this lasted until he was started on solids. He was on a perfect poo scedule..lol, he pooed every wednesday morning....haha.

To the OP..
Its perfectly normal, I'd only worry if she seemed uncomfortable. Otherwise, she will give you a blow out poo soon,







just be prepared. lol


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

If you are worried about a lack of poop, sometimes you can take a wet finger or qtip and stimulate the anus. You just run it around the outside a few times and wait. Do NOT poke it inside. If you've every hand reared kittens, it's the same thing. Cat mamas have to lick their babies anus to stimulate defecation. Aren't you glad you're not a cat?

I agree that it can be normal, but since breastfeeding improvement techniques are not harmful in the least, it would be in your best interest to try them just in case. Having your latch checked, mild breast compression, adding one more feeding into the day's schedule, etc.


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

What Marsupialmom said:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom*
It is *not normal for a week old baby*.

Did anyone asserting "it's normal" actually read the Kellymom cites I poted? A day-long poop pause is not normal until her baby is _older_. This isn't controversial, folks. You don't have to take my word for it -- ask an ICBLC or LLLLeader.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bleu*
What Marsupialmom said







id anyone asserting "it's normal" actually read the Kellymom cites I poted? A day-long poop pause is not normal until her baby is _older_. This isn't controversial, folks. You don't have to take my word for it -- ask an ICBLC or LLLLeader.

Yes this is not normal for a one week old baby. This can be a sign of a problem and should be checked. I think we get so used to people asking if their BFed baby is constipated in situations when it would be normal that we say it's normal by reflex but in this case it's not normal.


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh, and yes, I am very happy not to be a cat. Especially a mother cat.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

*Update*

He's back to pooping non-stop now! I think maybe something I ate upset his tummy and that was why he wasn't pooping that day- but he definately made up for it about 2am that night! I didn't know babies could hold that much poop! Thanks for all the advice- it really is hard when you don't know what to expect or know what's normal and what's a serious problem. I'm glad things are working out now and I know he's getting plenty of milk from his huge poops! :LOL


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Craptacular! (I mean that in a good way)


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)




----------

